# Anyone in Marbella get bored??



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

Does anyone here live in marbella and get bored during the weekends?? anyone know of any good places to visit or things to do?? now the weathers gone down hill too  lolz


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Ever considered getting a donkey?


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Ever considered getting a donkey?


lolz didnt know that you were offering


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

rix said:


> lolz didnt know that you were offering


Good one!!! XTreme, you asked for that!!!


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

cheers hehe


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Dylan´s not for sale I'm afraid! He's far too crazy to be unleashed on the general public! 

Stravinsky had the opportunity to venture into his compound....but he just legged it back to his hotel with some feeble excuse that he had to wash his ponytail!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you have a fixation for men with ponytails??


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Dylan´s not for sale I'm afraid! He's far too crazy to be unleashed on the general public!
> 
> Stravinsky had the opportunity to venture into his compound....but he just legged it back to his hotel with some feeble excuse that he had to wash his ponytail!


hilarious really, ignoring all the donkey talk lolz, anyone got any ideas on whats good out and around marbella or anyone else in the same kinda situation?? 

cheers


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Do you have a fixation for men with ponytails??


No....I think they look quite pitiful Pasanada.....especially old blokes!

And since 76 when the big glam hair got cut off I've retained the classic James Dean image!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> No....I think they look quite pitiful Pasanada.....especially old blokes!
> 
> And since 76 when the big glam hair got cut off I've retained the classic James Dean image!


Oh, I was wondering as you seem to mention it in almost every post you make.....anyway, thank you for clearing up any ambiguity I may have had


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> thank you for clearing up any ambiguity I may have had


Don't worry....I've been curing women's complaints all my life Pasanada!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Don't worry....I've been curing women's complaints all my life Pasanada!


I dread to think........

Back to Marbella......Rix, apart from the usual bars and restaurants, are there museums, art galleries or adventure days out? Have you looked at the local press and seen clubs and societies being advertised?


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

hey , restaurant wise i get to eat for free so thats all good, and bars/clubs ive been to budda, premiere, zimbabwe etc mainly with people from work etc, art galleries well i stepped into one and back out again lolz, i don´t think im old enough yet to appreciate them yet. 

Im just finding it hard to meet new people, 1 my spanish is no way near beginner although i have survived 4months so far and 2 i wouldn´t know where to look to meet new people either. I havent come across any societies so far either, though i would try and look into it. thank u for your suggestions


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

rix said:


> hey , restaurant wise i get to eat for free so thats all good, and bars/clubs ive been to budda, premiere, zimbabwe etc mainly with people from work etc, art galleries well i stepped into one and back out again lolz, i don´t think im old enough yet to appreciate them yet.
> 
> Im just finding it hard to meet new people, 1 my spanish is no way near beginner although i have survived 4months so far and 2 i wouldn´t know where to look to meet new people either. I havent come across any societies so far either, though i would try and look into it. thank u for your suggestions


Do you have to be "old" to appreciate art? I'm only 37 and love the works of Luis Royo....check his fantasy work out.....it's a little....ahem....racey 

How old are you? (You're not a lady so I can ask! LOL)


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Do you have to be "old" to appreciate art? I'm only 37 and love the works of Luis Royo....check his fantasy work out.....it's a little....ahem....racey
> 
> How old are you? (You're not a lady so I can ask! LOL)



haha, aww your not old, andalucia.com full of oaps lolz, im actually only 20, i do appreciate art but its quite different from the usual art you find at galleries........Banksy for example, his gallery is the streets, its funny and smart art (Banksy)


I will search for Luis Royo but being at work and the art being a lil racey i shall search another day hehe


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

A group of us meet up in Fuengirola - you are welcome to slum it with us any Friday evening 
PM me for invite - all welcome (with or without ponytails) 

I went to the Feria de Muestras today at the Palacio de Congresos Very quiet - some nice Harleys though


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> PM me for invite - all welcome (with or without ponytails)


Are Donkey's welcome?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I'd always be happy to take the Michael out of Tony Adams or Ian Dowie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> A group of us meet up in Fuengirola - you are welcome to slum it with us any Friday evening
> PM me for invite - all welcome (with or without ponytails)


Can i come?? I dont have a ponytail

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Can i come?? I dont have a ponytail
> 
> Jo


Jo, Steve is wonderful company......last time I saw him, he was ponytailess though...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Anybody is welcome - just let me have your email by PM 

Friday evening 5,30 in the Plaza Constitución Fuengirola.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

This weekend Marbella are at Home to Granada in the Segunda B. IF it's at a sensible time I'll be going - anyone* is welcome to join me. 

(*Arsenal and Man Cxxx supporters excluded of course)


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

lolz Gunners all the way!!!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rix said:


> lolz Gunners all the way!!!


Somehow I very much doubt that
In for a good thrashing shortly I think


----------



## rix (Oct 3, 2008)

i hope not , we haven´t got Emmanuel and maybe not wallcott or eboue either and well the young guns are kinda inconsistent  so we will just have to see


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't know why none of you support a proper football team......Luton Town are a good example


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I don't know why none of you support a proper football team......Luton Town are a good example



...of a club that is in its last season in the Football League. Conference next season whilst "friends" and neighbours Watford debate on who their next manager will be ...... again 

Big game on 16th is of course UD Fuengirola-Los Boliches v Alahurín de la Torre 
All welcome (of course!) to the compact Santa Fé ground near the Los Boliches train station. K.O.? T.b.a - this is Spain but likely to be 12 noon


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> ...of a club that is in its last season in the Football League. Conference next season whilst "friends" and neighbours Watford debate on who their next manager will be ...... again


They WILL return  Dunno about Watford, do they have a football team then?  LOL


----------

